# Reputation of European Universities



## theswiss (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi !

I am currently thinking about doing an MBA to advance my career in finance.

Having researched some options of European Universities, I have realized that Accreditation is not the only thing that matters. An accredited European University may have a bad reputation, and inversly, a University that is not accredited by the national accreditation body may have an extremely good international reputation. This makes it quite challenging to know how to select a school.

Accreditation means that a school is in line with local systems and is therefore accredited and recognized. But other schools may have other advantages, such as courses in English and an international network of alumni to tap into.

I have the possibility to get transferred to Munich, Germany, Barcelona, Spain or remain here in Switzerland.

Any good advice on how to determine the reputation of a university (which I am currently looking into more than accreditation) ?

Thanks a lot in advance,
Tom


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

MBAs in Europe aren't always offered by "universities" - very often they are more of a specialized business school, not considered a university (due to technicalities, I guess). One source that is pretty well regarded is the annual Economist MBA rankings: 2014 MBA & Business School Rankings | Which MBA? | The Economist - which you can filter by region (i.e. Europe) and compare to the last few years' rankings, too.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## theswiss (Nov 12, 2014)

I've come accross this as a matter of fact.
Yes, the term "Business School" is very common I noticed.

So these rankings can be equivalent to what I would call REPUTATION I guess? Because you can get the best education around, unfortunately if the recruiters have never heard of it, it can work against you.. Wll in my opinion at least..


----------

